# Upgrade port nextcloud with php73 FLAVOR



## hoppel (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi,
actually I run nextcloud 19 in an own jail. It's build from the ports and it use php72.

I tried to upgrade my nextcloud using php73, but nextcloud use it as a FLAVOR. How can I upgrade nextcloud using php73? I prefer using the ports with portmaster...

thanks
Steffen


----------



## Zvoni (Aug 8, 2020)

had the same problem, except i wanted nextcloud-php74.
I had to edit the Makefile.
Notice Line 9 and 10 (FLAVORS and php74_PKGNAMESUFFIX).
Running the Options in poudriere configured the correct flavor for me. Should work with portmaster and/or manually
No idea if there is a less "intruding" way

```
# $FreeBSD: head/www/nextcloud/Makefile 542491 2020-07-18 11:31:05Z brnrd $

PORTNAME=       nextcloud
PORTVERSION=    19.0.1
CATEGORIES=     www
MASTER_SITES=   https://download.nextcloud.com/server/releases/
PKGNAMESUFFIX=  ${PHP_PKGNAMESUFFIX}

FLAVORS=        php74
php74_PKGNAMESUFFIX= -php74

MAINTAINER=     brnrd@FreeBSD.org
COMMENT=        Personal cloud which runs on your own server
```


----------

